# Sawdust for bedding?



## Quillium (Feb 4, 2016)

So upon cleaning out the garage, I found a whole barrel of untreated sawdust and I was wondering if that could be used for bedding? I currently keep towels in their cages and it's not very efficient since they get dirty super quick so I was hoping this would be a solution. Thanks


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

I think that would be a bad idea, sawdust sounds like it would cause respiratory problems, be a mess, and potentially get stuck to little hedge genitals.

You could try fleece liners instead of towels, that seems to be the favorited option. There's also paper bedding such as CareFresh and aspen shavings as well, but they also have their own potential "problems".


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Towels are not recommended because little toes and nails can get caught in the loops. Your best bet is fleece and have a wheel with a litter pan underneath so the cage doesn't get too dirty


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

http://hedgehogheadquarters.com/secure/bedding.htm Note that sawdust is listed under the Beddings to Avoid category in bold.

Also note the list of Cons in the Fabric section. The first two points apply to towels:

"-One must be diligent to watch for any loose threads that can wrap around toes or feet. Beth Ann Breitweiser, DVM, at All Wild Things Exotic Animal Hospital in Indianapolis, IN, spoke to me at length about the dangers of loose threads and small fibers from fabric. A small fiber or thread can cause permanent damage to a toe or foot in less than six hours. She has amputated many toes and feet at her practice due to this type of injury.

-Be careful with woven or knit materials. Loose strings or threads can get wrapped around hedgies legs and toes."


----------



## zoefiah (Mar 15, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend sawdust, I used to use sawdust and my hedgie got ringworm from the sawdust not being treated properly! and this was from a big chain pet shop! I currently use fleece blankets cut into four so that they fit nicely in my cage


----------

